# Jays Sporting Goods in Gaylord is Moving!



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Get'nLucky said:


> So it will be big enough for 2 people to walk by eachother in an isle?
> Jays is pretty good if you can catch a clearence sale, but as far as the rest of the prices they are above average. But then again cabelas has become expensive as hell as well.
> Location will hurt but the size increase will offset the not so good location completely!


Gotcha! You should tell Jay that. He might hire you.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

If/when/should BPS or Cabela's opens a store on I-75 in that area it may pose a problem for Jay's. I'm thinking north of Gaylord would be a better spot for either one of those stores. That would catch the northbound I-75 crowd prior to crossing the bridge, still close enough for the coast cities and even bring down the Yoopers and maybe some Ontario folks.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> If/when/should BPS or Cabela's opens a store on I-75 in that area it may pose a problem for Jay's. I'm thinking north of Gaylord would be a better spot for either one of those stores.  That would catch the northbound I-75 crowd prior to crossing the bridge, still close enough for the coast cities and even bring down the Yoopers and maybe some Ontario folks.


BPS and Cabelas would have started a store if the money was there. Jays has Northern Mi. covered. Keep our money in Michigan.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

2508speed said:


> BPS and Cabelas would have started a store if the money was there. Jays has Northern Mi. covered. Keep our money in Michigan.


The money would be in Michigan and so would be the new jobs created.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

2508speed said:


> Gotcha! You should tell Jay that. He might hire you.



He has been dead for years. 

I remember doing business with jays when it was a little hole in the wall in downtown Clare. Bought an AR there in the early 80's, back when it wasn't real cool to be seen with one, should have bought the HK 91.....

I will continue to be a customer, wherever they are.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> If/when/should BPS or Cabela's opens a store on I-75 in that area it may pose a problem for Jay's. I'm thinking north of Gaylord would be a better spot for either one of those stores. That would catch the northbound I-75 crowd prior to crossing the bridge, still close enough for the coast cities and even bring down the Yoopers and maybe some Ontario folks.



Mackinaw Outfitters was a knock off Bass Pro Shops in Mackinaw City. They went under quickly. 

For years Jays was considering adding a Marquette location but it never came to fruition. If they went to the UP, my guess is the Sault is next. Combined population of 90,000 people on both sides of the river without a recognized brand outdoor store that I'm aware of. Plus it's close enough that store managers from Gaylord can visit and oversee progress until it's running smoothly.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it`s a big plus for Gaylord at large. As far as Jay`s goes, I think it sure won`t hurt. While collecting signatures at the Gaylord store I got to talk to a lot of folks. The Michigan residents were from as far as Marguette to the north and Grand Rapids to the south. Most planned to stop in as they went by, so I think they will continue to stop once Jay`s makes the move. It is kind of an event for people that do not have that kind of a store close to home. That is`nt going to change just because they move a mile or two.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

iv been up there very good service, and out fitters,


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

shotgun12 said:


> iv been up there very good service, and out fitters,


Were you born here and then moved across the pond ? If not, how many times have you been to Michigan ? Family events ?

L & O


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Very happy to see Jays going into the old Kmart location. That area of old 27 is getting thin, with the west of I75 area of 32 being very well developed. Man, im hoping for big things from their new place. I was having troubles finding .380 target ammo down here at a reasonable price 
and can get it at Jays for 25-30% cheaper then I find it around the D. Had a bunch of people up 2 weeks ago and they ALL wanted to shoot pistols. jays had 250 rounds at a good price. 

The location will be just fine as its just 1-2 miles up from the first Gaylord exit. Easy on-Easy Off. They will put up a few billboards and the customers will flock in!!!

Ive always liked Jays and will continue to shop there as they have treated me good.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have not found Jays prices to be as high as they once were, they seem to be inline with other box stores for the stuff I am interested in.. Its the internet that can kill them on pricing.. 

I read somewhere they are gonna expand into other lines for other demographics like MMA equipment and stuff.. Hope they do not go overboard in these areas and we end up with the same hunting and fishing square footage as before. But I guess what ever gets folks through the doors. 

Like in their slogan "The Tradition" is mentioned.. There is just something about Jays for us Michigan folk.. When Cabelas and Bass Pro were a one location store/catalog company, we had Jays.. I think that tradition kinda makes it a necessary stop for either location for folks passing by. 

When is that big waterpark coming up there..


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Its the internet that can kill them on pricing..


Possible, but the internet can't beat them for service. Very friendly, helpful and knowledgeable sales staff. Went in once to and decided to get a scope for a pistol, and wanted as big an objective lens as possible. Since it was a spur of the moment thing I didn't have the pistol with me nor had I done any research. The sales guy got the same model out of the case and used it to set me up perfectly, I only had to take what he sold me back to the cabin and install it. I was happy enough with the prices, but the service was top notch and I would gladly spend a little more for it.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> He has been dead for years.
> 
> I remember doing business with jays when it was a little hole in the wall in downtown Clare. Bought an AR there in the early 80's, back when it wasn't real cool to be seen with one, should have bought the HK 91.....
> 
> I will continue to be a customer, wherever they are.


Yep, that little blue warehouse/polebarn/shack.
Early on it looked like a second hand store of today with stuff on tables like a garage sale, and only a few racks or commercial shelving.
He did know his stuff though, and helped us newbies in a lot of ways.
Being one of the first sports stores around, his was the mandatory stop on the way further north. To many it still is...He really grew.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Were you born here and then moved across the pond ? If not, how many times have you been to Michigan ? Family events ?
> 
> L & O


its a long story, but my family has 12 farms in michigan.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Anyone who lives in the Gaylord, Charlevoix or Petoskey area and fishes salmon/steelhead...is glad we have Jays! They're not the best, but they atleast have enough to get you through the seasons. Their prices are about the same as anyone, although I was irritated they jacked up my favorite spawn netting recently. They're one of the few places in this area with freakin' pencil lead...which is a plus for me.

I impressed the crap out of one of their fly guys a couple years ago, with a simple glo bug he asked me to tie. His were raggedy and misshapen. I spun a perfect, round beauty...lol.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope they do more with hunting clothing.
I also like jays and shop there often.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

srconnell22 said:


> Mackinaw Outfitters was a knock off Bass Pro Shops in Mackinaw City. They went under quickly.
> 
> For years Jays was considering adding a Marquette location but it never came to fruition. If they went to the UP, my guess is the Sault is next. Combined population of 90,000 people on both sides of the river without a recognized brand outdoor store that I'm aware of. Plus it's close enough that store managers from Gaylord can visit and oversee progress until it's running smoothly.


Scott, my thoughts exactly on Mackinaw Outfitters. The location SEEMED like a good idea and the store was beautiful but Mackinaw City just wasn't the right location. I also think the Soo would be the obvious location for a UP store
As far as the new location in Gaylord is concerned, I think it's a good move. Certainly being a couple miles off of the expressway won't hurt otherwise Clare never would have thrived, and eventually spawned the Gaylord store.

A little story about the Gaylord store. I ducked in there one day to talk to the "expert" working the fishing department, I think his name was Mark maybe Matt. I was looking for a new sommerator valve for my old Mitchell 300, he looked at me like I had a third eye and finally conceded that he had no clue what I was talking about. You pay extra for that kind of service, but it was worth it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Scott, my thoughts exactly on Mackinaw Outfitters. The location SEEMED like a good idea and the store was beautiful but Mackinaw City just wasn't the right location. I also think the Soo would be the obvious location for a UP store
> As far as the new location in Gaylord is concerned, I think it's a good move. Certainly being a couple miles off of the expressway won't hurt otherwise Clare never would have thrived, and eventually spawned the Gaylord store.
> 
> A little story about the Gaylord store. I ducked in there one day to talk to the "expert" working the fishing department, I think his name was Mark maybe Matt. I was looking for a new sommerator valve for my old Mitchell 300, he looked at me like I had a third eye and finally conceded that he had no clue what I was talking about. You pay extra for that kind of service, but it was worth it.


 Them sommerator valves are hard to come by.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> Them sommerator valves are hard to come by.


No kidding, still haven't found a replacement. It's been like 2 years. Even Cabela's in Sidney NE didn't have it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)




----------

